# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Using Reserved/Mature Names for Characters & Guilds in Classic

## Smitten

Thought this section needs an inaugural exploit post, so let's start with an exploit as old as time -- yet still working in Classic. This post can serve as a little reminder to everyone that a lot of client-side exploits that have worked on newer clients work just fine on Classic. 

I've posted this before in the Live section back in Warlords or so, but with entirely new realms being opened up and everyone scrambling to take names when name pre-selections begin, getting a good or interesting name will be tough and a lot of people have forgotten about this.

If you're not emotionally invested in having any character name you had for Classic, here's a surefire way to grab some names that are generally barred off through character creation.

What we can do is use names from the "namesprofanity.db2" list, or at least the ones that aren't also referenced inside "namesreserved.db2" without modifying the client or using an external launcher just by changing a single line in the config file. Of course these names contain a lot of swear words and general bad language, but it also contains a lot of seemingly harmless but fun names - names that very few people will have.

*Steps are as follows:

*
Close Battle.net & every opened copy of the game client.Open your WoW folder, followed by the _classic_ (or _classic_beta_ during beta) folder, then the WTF folder.Open Config.wtf with a plain text editor such as Notepad.Find "SET textLocale" and set it's value to "ruRU" (make sure to keep note of the default so you can set it back!)Save the file and close it.Open WoW and create your characters & guilds.Try not to pick a dumb name that'll get you banned.Close the game and change back to your original textLocale once the character is created.

You can find the full list on the *WoW.Tools site here*. This is for the current 1.13 Beta, though I doubt that list will be changing any time soon.

Here are some good options from the list that aren't obvious bad language:


AbsintheAnthraxAntichristArsonist (Fire mage anyone?)BeerCairneChampagneDamnDamnedDeckardcainDopeDrEcstacyGrummz (Mark Kern's alias - now available to all )JediLustMhzMushroomsOmgwtfOreosPaganPwnzorSeymorebutts (lmao)SithStonerTequilaTerroristThcVodkaWeedWindexX*x (You can actually have a name starting and ending in X with this, which is usually banned)

I wish you all a happy Classic experience and hope you get some cool names.

I'll post some more little fun name-related things when we get closer to release date if nobody else does.

----------


## vvvat

To bad, it's not working at EU region. You can not login in any EU or RU realm with "wrong" text localization. Or someone know the way to do it?

----------


## jmulhern345help

Not sure why you would post this before the game is even out. I guess it will never be usable.

----------


## Smitten

> Not sure why you would post this before the game is even out. I guess it will never be usable.


It's been usable on live for over a decade, even after being posted here and elsewhere. I doubt it'll get fixed. Even if it does, there's still other ways to do it.

----------


## JohnMcCain

> It's been usable on live for over a decade, even after being posted here and elsewhere. I doubt it'll get fixed. Even if it does, there's still other ways to do it.


There are? Please enlighten!

----------


## Smitten

> There are? Please enlighten!


Well I'll save that for if they end up fixing this (which is still very unlikely)  :Wink:

----------


## jmulhern345help

> It's been usable on live for over a decade, even after being posted here and elsewhere. I doubt it'll get fixed. Even if it does, there's still other ways to do it.


I'll take your word for it. I used to post here a ton back during wotlk and earlier. I have vivid memories of any exploiting getting posted being fixed from a 24 hour to week window depending on how game breaking it was. I also remember when Blizzard started water marking screenshots through the client to link players to ownedcore and many other sites. I am super excited to post here and be part of the ownedcore community again!

----------


## Kenneth

"	\bfingerbang\b	" 

Man I always wanted this name!


Also is it normal that a lot of these names are used in armory on retail? Were they only banned in classic? If so i wonder if they will use retail ban list or old 1

----------


## JohnMcCain

> Well I'll save that for if they end up fixing this (which is still very unlikely)





> To bad, it's not working at EU region. You can not login in any EU or RU realm with "wrong" text localization. Or someone know the way to do it?

----------


## Kenneth

Wouldn't work for this classic name reserve. It would save but once I got logged in fully it changed it back to enUS

Even when I got it to keep ruRU it still gives error mature language sadly.

----------


## jujuu

This doesn't work on Classic, still works on retail though.

----------


## eldiablo

Not working for classic, when launching it via direct .exe the game still gives an error message and doesn't let names be created. I do not read russian but I am assuming it is a bad language error. If anyone finds any work around I would greatly appreciate it as there is a couple names I would like.

----------


## Wrathikus

> Not working for classic, when launching it via direct .exe the game still gives an error message and doesn't let names be created. I do not read russian but I am assuming it is a bad language error. If anyone finds any work around I would greatly appreciate it as there is a couple names I would like.


I'm having the same issue as well and would also appreciate it if anyone could help me out. It also doesn't seem to work for me on retail either.

----------


## kallekaka

> To bad, it's not working at EU region. You can not login in any EU or RU realm with "wrong" text localization. Or someone know the way to do it?


Yeah I cannot login to any other than Russian realms when the client language is Russian. Even when I have characters on English realms.
Tried opening the game directly and through the launcher, neither work.

Anyone have any workaround? I am no tech wizard (interestinly wizard is a reserved name) and cannot come up with anything, and google hasnt been much help.

----------


## Xaxoxuxu

> Yeah I cannot login to any other than Russian realms when the client language is Russian. Even when I have characters on English realms.
> Tried opening the game directly and through the launcher, neither work.
> 
> Anyone have any workaround? I am no tech wizard (interestinly wizard is a reserved name) and cannot come up with anything, and google hasnt been much help.




Someone have an idea ?

----------


## Botoff

> Well I'll save that for if they end up fixing this (which is still very unlikely)


I think it's time.

----------


## Badluckclub

I've tried loads of combinations to try get this to work for EU, just seems impossible for us :P On a old thread someone said about brUS but I guess since that's not one of the locales that classic has you're sod out of luck since RU will limit you to RU servers

----------

